# Just heard on the news...



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Mass-hysteria at its finest. Id love to hear more about this. Subing.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Meh. We've been told that "the end is coming!" ever since humans could think such profound thoughts. I sure as heck won't be selling my valuables and spending my savings account away. 
I plan on having a nice weekend, and going back to work as usual afterwards.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bahahahaha nothing is gonna happen! Don't worry we will all be okay. It's all hogwash that'll just cause unnecessary paranoia.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

It's what Christians call the rapture. Its Jesus coming back to bring all his children (saved people who have accepted Him to be their Lord and savior) after that there will be 7 yrs of tribulation. (book of Revelation in the Bible talks about it)
My view on it is only God knows when he is sending His son back to earth. Not even Jesus knows when He Himself is coming back. If the one who knows everything doesn't know when He is coming back I don't think some preacher knows either. I may be wrong. But that's just my view on it. Yes certainly the events occurring now are foretellings of when the rapture is coming, but things like this have been happening for a while. I'm NOT saying it won't happen soon but I don't think may 21 is the day. That just my view. Like I said I could be wrong. Those who are His children look at it as a time when they will go to a place of no pain and true peace. I may be selfish, but I want a chance to live my life a little more.
Like I said these are just my views.


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

If the world is coming to an end then I really don't _*want* _to know exactly when it is going to happen.

What annoys me is that a lot of people get worried about this, really worried, if it ends in May then the Mayan 2012 is wrong I take it? 

It has taken me months to explain, and convince, my (very gullible and not very worldly wise) teenage daughter that she will live to see her next 2012 birthday, today I have had the same worries again. It isn't much fun listening to your child crying in her sleep and screaming "No, No, I don't want to die yet!"


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I know. I want to live long. It freaks me out to think about it. Sometimes I wish people would quit freaking people out to get attention. It's like roman catholic in the middle ages again. Whatever happens happens. Ive already got tons of summer plans. I plan on enjoying them. Btw the Bible says there will be many false prophets/ prophesies. This might be one of them. Idk I'm not in charge of the world. So I'm not gonna act like I know everything.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone wake me up when it is over please!:wink:


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

I know what you mean about the rapture, I beleive in it, But, I don't think anyone knows when it is coming but I beleive it will be soon. Dont worry, I want to live a little longer as well 

Question for everyone: Where do people make up the "world is going to end on..." Dates? Like, where do they get the facts from?


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> Bahahahaha nothing is gonna happen! Don't worry we will all be okay. It's all hogwash that'll just cause unnecessary paranoia.


This is off topic but Good Job on Graduating


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

THE day everyone is going to die is unpredictable and even if we all were to die that day, what could we do to survive???? NADA! People are too scared of dying...


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

RockandRide said:


> Question for everyone: Where do people make up the "world is going to end on..." Dates? Like, where do they get the facts from?


It usually comes from some BS math, they'll put random numbers together that they 'get from the bible' or some other source, usually religious, and then the end result will be some date. It never really makes any sense, this web page explains how they came up with the date May 21st:
May 21, 2011 Judgment Day! Tract - eBible Fellowship
It talks about it a little less than half way down the page.

I believe something like the rapture will happen someday, I do not know whether or not it will be soon. I also believe we are going to cause our own destruction if we keep treating the environment as we do now. But, I don't believe anyone can pinpoint exactly what day the world will end, it's just not plausible.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I will be at a dog show. Darn, hope I have already won before it happens. 

Somebody has too much time on their hands and enjoys upsetting folks. Same type of folks that crash computers with worms and viruses.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm thinking not!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't believe in a pre-tribulation rapture, but the people who came up with that May 21st nonsense do and if that were the case, the 21st would not be the end, it would be the beginning of the end which is said to last seven years.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

intriguing thought. im just gonna go with the idea of "live like its the last" but im not gonna go over the top extream. just be normal but not put stuff off.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

RockandRide said:


> Question for everyone: Where do people make up the "world is going to end on..." Dates? Like, where do they get the facts from?


everyone says it's gonna end two years from each year: 2011-2013, 2012-2014.
It's just and old wives tale. I'm alive and look: in 2009 thay were saying the world should've ended by now.
Also, in 2000 they were thinking I wouldn't be alive
You can't trust that on the news. Why because
People can survive earthquakes
I thought the news was the exact opposite
can they really tell this far ahead?
It's dumb
it was just perfect here in F.H., but it just began to rain, the weather can switch


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt it'll happen..but I hope I get my first show of the season in before it "happens" ****
I think it's a whole bunch of BS, personally. 
I'm almost positive the Mayan's "end of the world date" isn't actually it either. All the calenders were on a bunch of different slabs, who's to say they just haven't found the one that comes afterwards? *rolls eyes*
But truthfully, if I'm going to die, then I'm going to die..Nothing I can do to stop it. *shrugs*


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, darn. I hope it happens after I am done graduating. If not, that would suck. :rofl:

Why do people come up with this junk? They are completely wrong; its not going to happen. There is always someone out there trying to use some screwed up logic to scare people into thinking the world is going to end soon. If these people were right (and sane), the world would have been gone long ago. It seems like there is a different date of the end of the worl dto end every year. That is probably some misunderstanding of simple facts (like the 2012 world ending).

Also, the world isn't going to end in 2012 either. It is just the end of the Mayan long count calendar. Just thought I should point that out as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

what's the Mayan long count calander


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I doubt the world will end so suddenly. It will go out with a whimper, not with a bang.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I doubt the world will end so suddenly. It will go out with a whimper, not with a bang.


I agree. I think it will be something like the sun slowly dying out or something. Cause stars don't last forever.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The worlds going to end eventually, even if it takes our sun burning out. But the Mayan Long Count calendar is the barer of many of the 2012 myths but has no real meaning in actual Mayan calendar. Here's some info about the calendar: 


Maya calendar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

****, it better NOT! I have a birthday weekend then!!! It can end when I'm finished lol :wink:
So.... who wants to help me build a spaceship? Cause if earth becomes dead, I'm going to the moon! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uh no!! 6 days to go!! lol

people said te world was going to end in 2000... it didn't happen...

also if it was real it would be EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I can recall my mom telling me when she was younger that some guy said there was going to be some massive earthquake like that. Guess What? Nothing happened


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

It would be on my grandma's birthday.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Someone wake me up when it is over please!:wink:


Me too.

But LoveStory, you can't live in the moon since surroundings around there doesn't prefer human life.

May we should create a Horseforum 2011 mission here: find a planet that is viable, build a spaceship and go there before May 21st?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

TaMMa89 said:


> Me too.
> 
> But LoveStory, you can't live in the moon since surroundings around there doesn't prefer human life.
> 
> May we should create a Horseforum 2011 mission here: find a planet that is viable, build a spaceship and go there before May 21st?


 I'm in. I'll be baking cookies and selling them at the street for donations to the cause ;-)


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Guess this article tells how it gets started. I know I will still be buying my sister her b-day present for the 23rd - same as always.

Judgment Day? No Way! What’s Behind the May 21, 2011 End of the World Rumors - TIME NewsFeed


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The most ridiculous part about it all is if the world WAS going to end, exactly what do we think we're going to do about it? Like what is even the point in panicking? How is selling all your crap going to work? Like somehow god cares that you own a house? It doesn't even make any logical sense. 

I know it's false and doesn't mean anything, but I'm having an "End of the World" party on December 21, 2012 just for laughs. It just seems like a really good pre-Christmas excuse to get stinking drunk. :lol:

People think because the Mayan calendar ends on December 21, 2012 that they were predicting the end of the world, which is just asinine because the Mayans did everything in cycles and the civilization just got pretty much wiped out before they could write the next cycle.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Plus, I'd also like to not live my last days in fear but in happiness to enjoy each day and not worry about when the earth is going to end.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

The end of the world will come, but it's not next weekend, and we won't live to see it. Some events may happen in the future which we will live to see, but it won't be all of us dying and humans being swiped off from the face of the earth.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont believe in the end of the world... thw end of the world is when jesus comes


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

they are saying its suppose to be a "rapture" and that everyone who believes in god will die...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ba ha ha ha ha ha!!! 

nah... gods real


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I do believe the Earth is suffering because there are too many people and there is definitely a major issue with pollution. But to say the world will suddenly end on a certain date that happens to be all matchy-matchy with numbers is just stupid and really shows you have nothing to back up your information.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been struggling to figure out what I believe and disbelieve as far as this hysteria goes. I believe in God with all my heart, and yet I was taught that only He knows when Christ will return and the Rapture will begin. Yet the date of the Rapture was pulled from the Holy Bible, and has supposedly been very accurate in a lot of peoples' eyes. However, this is only our interpretation of the Bible. We are studying a translation, a document that cannot possibly be accurate to the T... right? I fear that if this prediction does not show itself as true, a lot of people will lose their faith. I have faith, but I don't want to think that man has predicted what God said was not of our knowing... Last night I was afraid, and then out of nowhere I had a calming sense come over me. It's inexplicable, but I felt in acceptance that IF God chose to begin His Rapture on a day that man believed, it would be at His own discretion and probably only coincidence.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Also, it would really stink if indeed the Rapture began Saturday. I was planning on sending Savanna to a professional trainer on Sunday


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Darn, we're moving Saturday! All of this nerve-wracking packing has been for nothing?! 

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

yes, because even though there are tons of intelligent humans on this planet and every civilization believes in different gods, somehow we have it right and the world will end in less than ten days........... really??? And how does anyone know there is just one god anyway...........................................


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

there is only one god, and he is real.
God is the father of us, we are all decendents of him and there is nothing you can challenge me with to say gods not real


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> uh no!! 6 days to go!! lol
> 
> people said te world was going to end in 2000... it didn't happen...
> 
> also if it was real it would be EVERYWHERE!!


Actually, in 2000 it was more the idea that the computers of the world would go haywire, I think. lol



Katesrider011 said:


> I think I can recall my mom telling me when she was younger that some guy said there was going to be some massive earthquake like that. Guess What? Nothing happened


Yes, Judgement Day was also September 6th, 1994, didn't you hear? lol

Here is a website that will give you a good idea of WHY this is being believe.

May 21, 2011 Judgment Day! Tract - eBible Fellowship


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ i wasnt even born then lol


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Your god is real to you and everyone else's god is real to them. How can you say that you have it right and the rest of the world, the rest of humanity have it wrong. That in and of itself is judgement, which your god says is wrong. Eqyptians believed in multiple gods, so did Indians.... yet they are wrong? You do not truly know and won't know until you are passed to the next life.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Tracking back to the initial topic, here is a video of the declaration that the world would end in September of 1994. This is embarrassing ...

YouTube - TV Nation - Millennialists


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sooo back on topic!  .....like most have already said I think those dates can be mathematically twisted around to be what people want them to be...we're not going to know when the world ends, it'll probably be some super nova of the dying sun and poof! Gone!  so live life to the fullest and quit worrying about the end!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Sooo back on topic!  .....like most have already said I think those dates can be mathematically twisted around to be what people want them to be...we're not going to know when the world ends, it'll probably be some super nova of the dying sun and poof! Gone!  so live life to the fullest and quit worrying about the end!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I agree... worrying is like being in a rocking chair. It gives you something to do, but it gets you no where. Enjoy each because it may or may not be your last.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

For the heck of it let's assume God is real. There have been several dates in the past, pulled from random numbers in the Bible, that were said to be the end of the world, and they were all false. Why? Because if he is real, this is what he says about the second coming...

*36* “But about that day or hour no one knows, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son,[e] but only the Father.

So for a CHRISTIAN to come up with a date is pretty rediculous.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Pheww, Glad I live in Australia we never seem to hear about this stuff, although it said in the paper I while ago that we would be flooded by 2014 I think.

On a more serious note (if you can call this serious) the world will not end this weekend.
If and when the world ends it will be our own undoing, we may flood the whole world and so maybe Mt Everst will be sea level. (which in all honestly doesn't sound that far fetched with global warming and all)


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

"The genealogies of the book of Genesis, primarily in chapters 5 and 11" --- coincidence? --- "can be shown to be a precise calendar of the history of mankind in this world. The Bible's calendar of history is completely accurate and trustworthy."

This is from the site I posted earlier. Here is the calendar:

TIMING OF IMPORTANT EVENTS IN HISTORY

11,013 BC—Creation. God created the world and man (Adam and Eve).
4990 BC—The flood of Noah’s day. All perished in a worldwide flood. Only Noah, his wife, and his 3 sons and their wives survived in the ark (6023 years from creation).

7 BC—The year Jesus Christ was born (11,006 years from creation).

33 AD—The year Jesus Christ was crucified and the church age began (11,045 years from creation; 5023 calendar years from the flood).

1988 AD—This year ended the church age and began the great tribulation period of 23 years (13,000 years from creation).

1994 AD—On September 7th, the first 2300-day period of the great tribulation came to an end and the latter rain began, commencing God’s plan to save a great multitude of people outside of the churches (13,006 years from creation).

2011 AD—On May 21st, Judgment Day will begin and the rapture (the taking up into heaven of God’s elect people) will occur at the end of the 23-year great tribulation. On October 21st, the world will be destroyed by fire (7000 years from the flood; 13,023 years from creation).

If I am not mistaken, this "completely accurate and trustworthy" calendar suggests that the world is only 13,000 years old.... I am not an overly-religious person, but I certainly believe in God's word through the Bible. However, this confuses me...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am mainly going to respond to the main OP. 

I am a follower of Christ, and because I believe that no one will know the day or hour of Christ's return, I do believe this is a big hoax type deal. If we really knew when Jesus was coming back, why live our lives out fully for him? I mean really? Why not wait until a few days before, get right with him and be all set to go...Nope...we will have no clue of his return, and there is reason; he doesn't want us to live our lives foolishly like that. We are to live each day like it could be our last, and in reality, regardless of religion, it very well could be.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Equilove said:


> "The genealogies of the book of Genesis, primarily in chapters 5 and 11" --- coincidence? --- "can be shown to be a precise calendar of the history of mankind in this world. The Bible's calendar of history is completely accurate and trustworthy."
> 
> This is from the site I posted earlier. Here is the calendar:
> 
> ...


I read the link and to be honest, I have a headache now. But it gave me a good laugh in the process.

I love how they don't ever mention the Mathew verse I posted. That must not fit into their agenda lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I am mainly going to respond to the main OP.
> 
> I am a follower of Christ, and because I believe that no one will know the day or hour of Christ's return, I do believe this is a big hoax type deal. If we really knew when Jesus was coming back, why live our lives out fully for him? I mean really? Why not wait until a few days before, get right with him and be all set to go...Nope...we will have no clue of his return, and there is reason; he doesn't want us to live our lives foolishly like that. We are to live each day like it could be our last, and in reality, regardless of religion, it very well could be.


Well said 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

